# Who uses Travelodges?



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if there is a limit to the number of cats you are allowed in your room as we have booked one for the March TICA show but are not sure if there is a maximum limit to how many cats you can have in your room.

I am taking Darwin and Rosie, but have found out that I can show Toby with TICA (he is not eligable with GCCF) so was thinking about taking him too


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

I know others who have had three.. I assume they charge per cat


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Can't help you on the number allowed sorry - but they put the price per dog up either last year or the year before to £10 a dog


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hiya,

It differs from lodge to lodge,they charge per cat and some will only two pets per stay, but its worth ringing ahead and asking.I know someone who actually had to change their hotel at the last minute as they were seen taking four cats in and were told they would have to keep those two cats in the car! I have also being charged just one price and had four cats in a room, they don't often look but its better being safer than sorry, which one is it? i may have stayed there and tell you what they allow?

Izzie


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I negotiated this weekend and we paid £10 for the stay and each of us had two cats so £10 for 2 cats.

I do know people who have had several cats though in their rooms? best to call and check? 

Lovely that you can show all 3 though


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Just phoned them - £10 per cat per night!!!!!
They won't shift on that either. So that is going to be £60 just for them.

Might have to look around for somewhere else - although I have already booked my travelodge room so will lose the £38 I have paid for that.

Crazy isn't it. £19 per night for up to 5 human occupants but £10 per night for a little furry friend


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

They think you have no choice... maybe the cats get room service though


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

It's meant to be £10 per cat per "stay" not per night ...... hmmm I negotiated with the receptionist on friday evening!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

It makes you wonder what they do with the money doesn't it!!!

I am not sure now whether I will bother to enter Toby, much as I would love to on top of the additional entry fee then the extra for the room.

You would think in this current economic climate they would be glad to know their rooms are booked up!!!!

If anyone else finds a good deal on somewhere to stay for the Lincs show in March let me know please x


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> Just phoned them - £10 per cat per night!!!!!
> They won't shift on that either. So that is going to be £60 just for them.
> 
> Might have to look around for somewhere else - although I have already booked my travelodge room so will lose the £38 I have paid for that.
> ...


Where is the show? I only ask because Ibis hotels don't usually charge for cats and its easier to sneak em in lol.

It is flaming expensive though isn't it!

Izzie


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

It is this one: Oneforall Cat Club one held at Ancholme Leisure Centre
Scawby Brook, Brigg, Lincolnshire DN20 9JH


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hiya,

This Ibis hotel is in lincoln, not sure if it works out cheaper but its certainly not charged per pet, in fact i don't think there is any charge for this hotel for pets.

http://www.ibishotel.com/gb/hotel-3161-ibis-lincoln/index.shtml

good luck

Izzie


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hazel, your best bet is the Holiday Inn. We've got a room for 4 of us for £50 and brekkie is included. The cats go free. Travelodge, Ibis ect charge for cats, we phoned and asked too. It amazes me how the same chain of hotel charge different prices for animals too!!*


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Just rang them and they do not charge for pets 

They are about 28.9 miles from the show hall and the travelodge was 21 miles. but because you use A roads it is about 40 minutes away instead of the 25 from travelodge.

Still got to look at room rates but if I do book it would there be anyone interested in my travelodge room (family room booked for fri 6th & sat 7th march for £19 per night)


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> Just rang them and they do not charge for pets
> 
> They are about 28.9 miles from the show hall and the travelodge was 21 miles. but because you use A roads it is about 40 minutes away instead of the 25 from travelodge.
> 
> Still got to look at room rates but if I do book it would there be anyone interested in my travelodge room (family room booked for fri 6th & sat 7th march for £19 per night)


Is that the Ibis? its a lovely hotel too. Hope it all works out for you!

Izzie


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

£10 Per cat per night???...how on this earth is that justifyable?.....what do the cats get for their tenner then.?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Yes Izzie it is the Ibis - they said they do not charge for cats, you just have to take responsibility for any damage they do.

It works out on the cheapest rate at £68.60 for 2 night.

Travelodge £39 + £60 (£80 if we were to take little Roki with us too) = £99/£119

so definately cheaper. It would be ok if you were only taking 1 cat but any more and it is ridiculous.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Just phoned another travelodge and they say it is £10 per cat for the length of their stay so 1 cat £10 2 cats £20 etc even if they were staying for a week it would still only be £10 each per booking.

No idea what their true policy is then as no one seems to folow the same rules!!

Wouldn't surprise me if they just kept the extra you gave them!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> £10 Per cat per night???...how on this earth is that justifyable?.....what do the cats get for their tenner then.?


*Lol Chris, thats what i'd like to know!! We bring everything for them anyway. 
I asked that once, they said for the cleaning! I know there are people who leave their rooms in a discusting state, but most of us have the decency to keep the room clean. I think they should check and then charge if you leave a mess *


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

of course, they only need to do a quick inspection before you settle the bill £10 is a rediculous price.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Just phoned another travelodge and they say it is £10 per cat for the length of their stay so 1 cat £10 2 cats £20 etc even if they were staying for a week it would still only be £10 each per booking.
> 
> No idea what their true policy is then as no one seems to folow the same rules!!
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if they just kept the extra you gave them!!!


*This is it, there's no consistancy!! We've stayed at a lot of Travelodges and many they never charged us a thing, we've had 4 or 5 cats before. Others charged us £10 for the lot. Then last year we went to one and we booked in no probs, went to go upstairs and this woman stopped us and said I see you did'nt pay for the cats, I saw you take at least 3 out of the car!! I said we very rarely get charged and the lad on the desk never charged us. She then said only 2 cats can stay and it's £10 each!! I said well what do you want me to do with the other ?....leave it in the car for the night she said I went mad and asked for my money back and we went elsewhere. I won't stay in Travelodge anymore.*


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

All sorted now. I have sold my room on to someone else and have booked into the Ibis hotel with no charge for the kitties.

Just deciding now whether to take them all or not?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

really glad i helped you out there! at least you won't be left out of pocket eh?

Izzie


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Yes thanks for the information it was really helpful


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Hazel,

You are very welcome, I think you will enjoy your stay there, I really loved it! very nice hotel and given the chance would definitely stay again. Hotels are a total rip off over here lol!

best of luck for the show

Izzie


----------

